# Need recommendations for a new trimmer that can be upgraded to Idech Power Rotary Scissors



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm using a cheap black & decker corded trimmer to trim my edges near the plant beds and it causes the grass tips to be yellow. I'm not sure if this is an issue on my trimmer or just an issue with any trimmers in general. I'm thinking of upgrading my trimmer that will prevent the yellowing of grass tips. And also, in the future I'll buy the Idech rotary scissors.

Can anyone recommend a trimmer that is good enough to not have yellow grass tips and is also compatible with the Idech rotary scissors?

I would prefer battery powered trimmer since I have a small lawn and I want it to be quiet. But I'm worried that a battery trimmer will not have enough power for the Idech.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

I have used the EGO power head for a couple years now, and I can't imagine ever wanting anything else. I added the power rotary scissors last year and have nothing but good things to say about them as well. Ego power head with PRS is like living in the year 3021.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

What's your budget? I love my Stihl electric unit and it runs the rotary scissors great.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

SCGrassMan said:


> What's your budget? I love my Stihl electric unit and it runs the rotary scissors great.


I guess $200-$300.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Deltahedge said:


> I have used the EGO power head for a couple years now, and I can't imagine ever wanting anything else. I added the power rotary scissors last year and have nothing but good things to say about them as well. Ego power head with PRS is like living in the year 3021.


I saw this in lowes website. Is this the one that you have? I guess I'll buy the edger attachment and then a rotary scissors. My question is, do I need another shaft for the rotary scissors? Or I can use the shaft on the edger? How hard is it to switch if I'll use the same shaft?


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> Deltahedge said:
> 
> 
> > I have used the EGO power head for a couple years now, and I can't imagine ever wanting anything else. I added the power rotary scissors last year and have nothing but good things to say about them as well. Ego power head with PRS is like living in the year 3021.
> ...


you need a straight shaft. I think most people opt to replace the trimmer attachment with the power rotary scissors. Since having both would be redundant. Also the replacement blades are $50 so many choose to continue using a stick edger along side the PRS' to reduce wear from edging along sidewalks/driveways.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

When I bought my EGO, they had a combo package where you got the power head, the string trimmer, and the stick edger. I still use my stick edger as it came from the store. I modified the string trimmer shaft by adding the rotary scissors.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Deltahedge said:


> When I bought my EGO, they had a combo package where you got the power head, the string trimmer, and the stick edger. I still use my stick edger as it came from the store. I modified the string trimmer shaft by adding the rotary scissors.


That's probably the way to go. Thanks!


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

Home Depot has a sale on the M18 string trimmer that comes with a free edger attachment for $299. I've had it for 3 seasons and couldn't be happier.


----------



## sam36 (Apr 14, 2020)

I bought a refurb milwaukee trimmer on ebay for like $180 a couple of years ago. Came with a giant battery and charger too. I've been slowly buying other milwaukee refub stuff that takes the same battery platform, impact drivers, blowers, drills, etc. It is nice to have a set of tools that all use the same battery


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

sam36 said:


> I bought a refurb milwaukee trimmer on ebay for like $180 a couple of years ago. Came with a giant battery and charger too. I've been slowly buying other milwaukee refub stuff that takes the same battery platform, impact drivers, blowers, drills, etc. It is nice to have a set of tools that all use the same battery


Is this going to work with the idech rotary scissors?


----------



## sam36 (Apr 14, 2020)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> sam36 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a refurb milwaukee trimmer on ebay for like $180 a couple of years ago. Came with a giant battery and charger too. I've been slowly buying other milwaukee refub stuff that takes the same battery platform, impact drivers, blowers, drills, etc. It is nice to have a set of tools that all use the same battery
> ...


Oh, I missed that requirement... I'd say it probably has the power. I can run through some super thick brush and it won't even bog down. Of course you're looking at 20 minutes of run time full throttle. Whether it is "good" for it may be anther matter...


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> sam36 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a refurb milwaukee trimmer on ebay for like $180 a couple of years ago. Came with a giant battery and charger too. I've been slowly buying other milwaukee refub stuff that takes the same battery platform, impact drivers, blowers, drills, etc. It is nice to have a set of tools that all use the same battery
> ...


Yes. 
https://ryanknorrlawncare.com/product/power-rotary-scissors/


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

Youre probably look at anything that is attachement capable. Nothing against Ego but nearly $300 for an electric trimmer? No thanks. I gave a seriously look at the Milwaukee M18 trimmer last winter but it was the same thing, I just couldnt justify the cost when I could pick up a Ryobi attachement capable trimmer for half as much.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Retromower said:


> Youre probably look at anything that is attachement capable. Nothing against Ego but nearly $300 for an electric trimmer? No thanks. I gave a seriously look at the Milwaukee M18 trimmer last winter but it was the same thing, I just couldnt justify the cost when I could pick up a Ryobi attachement capable trimmer for half as much.


Aside from the compatibility, what I'm looking for is the power to run the idech. It should be powerful enough to comfortably power the rotary scissors doesn't matter if I get just few minutes.


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> Retromower said:
> 
> 
> > Youre probably look at anything that is attachement capable. Nothing against Ego but nearly $300 for an electric trimmer? No thanks. I gave a seriously look at the Milwaukee M18 trimmer last winter but it was the same thing, I just couldnt justify the cost when I could pick up a Ryobi attachement capable trimmer for half as much.
> ...


Just my opinion but Id give a hard look at a 40v Ryobi that is attachment capable. For the price, you cant beat it. Nothing against Ego, they make great products but I personally couldnt justify the cost.


----------



## SanDiegoLawn (Dec 29, 2020)

If money is no object, I recommend the Ego trimmer. I have that and some other Ego tools and they all work flawlessly, with lots of thoughtful design enhancements.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm abit confuesd with the Ego. There's one priced $179 and another one priced $229 ($199 sale price). They look exactly the same. So what's the difference??

Note that they both have Power+, not sure what that is.


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

According to Lowes website the $199 version is a carbon fiber shaft vs $179 aluminum shaft.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks @PodScot! Didn't see that one. I thought they're both carbon fiber because they have the same dark color shaft.


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

They both look carbon fiber in your picture but who knows if they are displaying the correct models.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm trying to be cheap here, please bear with me. I don't want to buy the edger/trimmer combo. That's too expensive! Now I can buy the edger that comes with the multi head system for $149. Since I don't think I'm gonna be edging most of the time. Can I remove the edger and replace it with the Idech PRS? That way, I can just switch whenever I need the edger or PRS.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Disregard the previous post the $149 does not include the battery charger.


----------



## Allan-00 (Aug 6, 2019)

I'm also interested in this topic because I just can't seem to get my 20V Dewalt trimmer to cut thick TTTF without having ripped blades. I'm wondering if electric options have enough power.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

Allan-00 said:


> I'm also interested in this topic because I just can't seem to get my 20V Dewalt trimmer to cut thick TTTF without having ripped blades. I'm wondering if electric options have enough power.


Not all battery powered equipment is equal. There are battery powered units that have 4 times as much power as the 20v Dewalt stuff. I used my Ego trimmer with PRS to weedeat a massive area of overgrown brush and weeds yesterday and it had power to spare the entire time. I don't even think Ego is the most powerful battery powered equipment on the market. The downside of the quality battery powered equipment won't be a lack of power, it would be minutes of run time. I'm happy with my Ego 5.0 amp hour batteries. By the time it runs out on the trimmer, I've been operating it for 35-45 minutes, and by then I'm ready for a break to do something else while the battery charges. (Yesterday I just threw another battery in and kept going).


----------



## Allan-00 (Aug 6, 2019)

@Deltahedge That makes sense. Runtime isn't too much of a concern for me. Do you know of any good way to find how much various electric options compare in regard to power? I think going to a thicker trimmer line would help too since I am using .080 currently and I think 'normal' is closer to .095.


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

Just seems like you can't beat the price/performance of gas powered units still. I will be picking up a Husqvarna 129L soon. I've gone back and forth between Stihl, Husky, Echo, Ego, Milwaukee, Toro, etc., and just keep coming back to the 129L for some reason. If anyone could talk me out of it, I'm all ears.


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

I was in the same boat having a hard time justifying the price for an Ego or Milwaukee when I could get a Stihl or Echo gas for cheaper. After watching countless videos and reading as much as I could find I narrowed it down to Milwaukee or Ego. Already having lots of Milwaukee tools and Home Depot running a sale on the Milwaukee with a free attachment it was a done deal since I really wanted an edger. What used to take me 45 minutes with a junk string trimmer (trim/edge) now takes 10 minutes mainly due to the edger attachment with nearly perfect results. The biggest turn off for Ego was the battery size compared to Milwaukee and it's the same battery for Milwaukee tools. Kite Army did a video comparing run time in tall grass between Milwaukee and Ego with Milwaukee running slightly longer with a battery 1/4 the size. I have no plans on rotary scissors at this point due to the cost. I'd rather attempt to try a Stihl or Echo bed redefiner blade on the edger. I did try a neighbors Ryobi trimmer and it was nothing like my Milwaukee. It was so slow to get to full speed and I'm sure battery life is nothing like Milwaukee. Only plus was it's lighter than Milwaukee. My 10k yard uses up 1 maybe 2 bars in the battery when I trim all bed edges, edge sidewalk/curbs, trim fence line and any other areas. Ryan Knorr has a video with rotary scissors and the Milwaukee if anyone is interested in that aspect. Last I checked Home Depot is offering a free edger with trimmer purchase. I bought mine 3 seasons ago with zero issues.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

ColeLawn said:


> Just seems like you can't beat the price/performance of gas powered units still. I will be picking up a Husqvarna 129L soon. I've gone back and forth between Stihl, Husky, Echo, Ego, Milwaukee, Toro, etc., and just keep coming back to the 129L for some reason. If anyone could talk me out of it, I'm all ears.


You are totally right. The battery powered stuff that have comparable power to gas end up costing way more than the gas powered units they're being compared to.

My shift to battery powered trimmers and edgers (and now backpack leaf blowers, and chainsaws) was simply a general hatred of small 2 stroke engines.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Deltahedge said:


> ColeLawn said:
> 
> 
> > Just seems like you can't beat the price/performance of gas powered units still. I will be picking up a Husqvarna 129L soon. I've gone back and forth between Stihl, Husky, Echo, Ego, Milwaukee, Toro, etc., and just keep coming back to the 129L for some reason. If anyone could talk me out of it, I'm all ears.
> ...


In my case, since I own a small yard and I'm currently using corded equipments. I think battery will fit my needs better. Used to have an old gas trimmer but it went very bad that I had to pull multiple times to start it and that's frustrating. And I don't like the engine that's very loud especially when I'm using it very early in the morning. But I agree the battery powered ones now cost more if not the same as the gas powered.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Is having a 56V battery of Ego a big advantage over the 18V of M18? Will it rotate the PRS way better?

I should changed the title of the thread and include PRS.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

EgoPower if you're on a tight budget, Stihl KMA 135R if you're not.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

My m18 has no problem with the PRS. Just make sure its lubed all the way up and your good to go. It does drain the battery faster than the string trimmer or edger attachment but I can trim my whole 10k yard one 1 charge.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

I got the ego trimmer for $179. I think it's a good entry to the ego tool system. I didn't get the multi head combo (trimmer/edger) because it's too expensive and it's gonna be hard to convince the wife to get a PRS after a big purchase. Should I decide to get an edger, I can get the edger tool only (no batteries) for $149. In total it's still cheaper than the multihead combo which is $399.

I think the M18 is a good deal though, trimmer + edger for $300.


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

Enjoy!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

PodScot said:
 

> Enjoy!


 :thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## Midsoutherner (Aug 25, 2020)

Hey, I don't want to burst your bubble but that EGO wont take a PRS attachment. I have been researching this topic a ton the last few weeks and found that EGO has a confusing product line up when it comes to being able to add other attachments to their trimmers. The one you have and most of the ones at Lowes have the motor in the trimmer head, not at the back end of the trimmer, and they cost less. The ST1534 is a rear motor trimmer that does not have the multi head system but has a rear motor and may be able to take the PRS. It is also only sold at Grainger according to their website (super expensive too at $450) All of the other new stand alone trimmers have the motor in the trimmer head with EGOs rapid reload and some have the button on the trimmer head that will wind the string on the head too.

The one that I know will take the PRS is the MHC1501 trimmer kit. That's the one that I've seen a lot of guys on here buy but its $350 for that kit. You can add the edger stick for $119 after that if you want also. I'm in the same boat as you were. I cant decide what to go with. I read through the entire 93 page PRS thread and am leaning towards the EGO multi head system but Its a steep buy in. When I get the time I want to make a list of the trimmers that others have bought that work 100% with the PRS because Id like to get something that will last me a long time and have more than one use and probably more important, doesn't cost a ton. I would prefer one battery system for my lawn tools but sometimes brand loyalty costs you more in the long run so I may just deal with having multiple battery systems.

Decisions are hard.....


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+1

@shadowlawnjutsu that Ego trimmer will not work with the PRS because it does not have a driveshaft.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Darn! I just set it up last night. Good thing I still haven't used it. Thanks for the update guys! I'll just return it later.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

How about this, if I get the edger (Ego multihead kit) and replace the edger with a PRS? Will that work? It's good to have the edger around and just replace the PRS whenever I need to edge.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

You could use the PRS to edge if you had to. I use it to edge a curved section thats a pain with the edger attachment.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Boy_meets_lawn said:


> You could use the PRS to edge if you had to. I use it to edge a curved section thats a pain with the edger attachment.


You mean I can replace Ego Edger with PRS? That's gonna work, right?


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

I dont have the ego but if the edger is shaft driven you should be able to


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

I returned the Ego trimmer. But the Milwaukee combo is out of stock.


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> I returned the Ego trimmer. But the Milwaukee combo is out of stock.


Home Depot shows the sale of trimmer and edger but out of stock. Funny part is you can buy them separately. When I got mine it came in 2 boxes, not like it was a combo in 1 box. I'd contact Home Depot to see if they can work something out for you otherwise they should pull that offer down.


----------



## Adrian82 (Jun 5, 2017)

I use a Ryobi 2 cylinder gas trimmer that I purchased from a neighbor years ago. It works quite well on the scissors.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

I ordered the Ego edger multihead kit. It is on sale at Lowes today.


----------



## Midsoutherner (Aug 25, 2020)

JayGo said:


> itsmejson said:
> 
> 
> > New to the forum and just received my LB today from Seago and had a tough time fitting it on my ego edger attachment but I think I've got it on as best as I could.
> ...


This is a bit late but wanted to show this to you since you bought the EGO edger kit.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Midsoutherner said:


> JayGo said:
> 
> 
> > itsmejson said:
> ...


Thanks! I'll probably get the PRS next week.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Midsoutherner said:


> JayGo said:
> 
> 
> > itsmejson said:
> ...


I'm wondering if it's the same when installing the LB to the trimmer attachment. Does anyone had the same problem installing it to the trimmer? Does the trimmer and the edger attachment have different shaft?

Is the Ego 2.5 amp battery enough? I only have a 3K sqft of lawn. How long would the 2.5 amp last?


----------



## Midsoutherner (Aug 25, 2020)

I don't have one of these (yet) but I know Ware has the trimmer and several others do too and I don't think they had too modify the end of the trimmer stick to get the PRS to attach to it. I'm guessing that because the edger is "turned" to be vertical on the shaft the locking pin is just in a different location.

I can't remember how long the runtime was on the 2.5 aH battery, but I do remember the PRS does take more power to run. I have a feeling you will be fine with the 2.5aH battery.

*edit*
Ware has a few videos with the PRS posted that a great info! End of the second video he talks about the battery life.
https://youtu.be/b0h1h7Porjw

https://youtu.be/OVvu94c4DNQ


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks @Midsoutherner, I saw Koven Carlson in youtube setup a PRS replacing an edger. After setting up the edger right before the end of the video. It looks like he attached it vertically like how you would attach an edger. Tried that position on my edger. It's doable but the trigger feels awkward. Drilling another hole might do the trick. But for now I'll attach it vertically until I get a chance to buy the trimmer head.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Finally got this beast, didn't have any issue installing it to the edger except for the awkward position of the trigger since it's installed vertically and it's too heavy. The noise is manageable. Didn't wear any ear protection when I used it. Or maybe I should next time??

By the way is it safe to bump it on walls? I bump it a few times when I'm cutting the grass on a wall edge. Made some scratches on the wall.

Just want to thank everyone who answered my inquiries.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> Finally got this beast, didn't have any issue installing it to the edger except for the awkward position of the trigger since it's installed vertically and it's too heavy. The noise is manageable. Didn't wear any ear protection when I used it. Or maybe I should next time??
> 
> By the way is it safe to bump it on walls? I bump it a few times when I'm cutting the grass on a wall edge. Made some scratches on the wall.
> 
> Just want to thank everyone who answered my inquiries.


I definitely wear my ear pro with it.


----------

